# Artifical Reefs For Sale



## Flipstick (Oct 9, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>I have 4 reefs for sale $50 each OBO. 

I dont have the time to get them deployed so I need them gone out ofthe yard. 501-0009

"http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/IMAG0007_9.jpg" 

I tried you just have to click the link for the picture. 

BTW they weigh 150lb


----------



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2007)

We will buy them if you deliver them to Pattis shipyard. Alternatively, we will deploy them for you for 150 per site. 

thanks,

Robert


----------

